

Ask HN: For those working on more than one site, how do you manage this? - superasn

Hi,<p>let's say you start a couple of sites and suddenly one of them picks up pace and it looks it is really going somewhere.. but then you also have other smaller sites which are also doing well and may lead to something in future after all (you know the slow and steady money earners).<p>Do you just orphan those and focus all your energy on the winning project (allocating more and more time in marketing and development of the winner)?<p>what if you have another idea that you think is brilliant/easy to launch? do you just stop making new sites afraid that your time and energy is better spent improving a product which may be on the cusp of being the next big thing? (though you never know for sure!)<p>anyone want to share their thoughts on this?
======
steventruong
It's important to learn to say no to a lot of things. Opportunities will
always present themselves overtime and it's just as important if not more
important to learn to say no just as it is to focus on doing a few things
well.

Certain sites that are producing passive income at a certain point, I leave
them be. If I got something with potential, I focus my time on that.

EDIT: See this,
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7dqG9m9d44&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7dqG9m9d44&feature=player_embedded#t=114s)

~~~
superasn
Thanks for the advice and an awesome video. It definitely helps clear my mind.
Have been torn about this for a long time now.

The situation also gets complicated when one of the sites you're very
passionate about (in terms of technology not money) is the runt of the litter,
while a b2b site does 10x better business but isn't that mentally stimulating.

------
evanrmurphy
It's a good problem to have. :)

Having multiple projects that pick up and start competing for your time is
much better than the more likely outcome that none of them takes off.

If you start to have too many successful websites that you feel overwhelmed,
feel free to give a couple to me.

(I'm only partly joking here. You could use a service like Flippa.com to sell
your websites if you start feeling like you're not the best person to be
maintaining them.)

